# The Birth of My New Humidor



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

*The Birth of My New Humidor: Updated 4/10/08*

Well after a long week of sawing, nailing, staining, and installing, I had to work on the final project to round off my office area. I know its still has quite a bit of work left but at least its cut into shape. The humidor is made out of oak. I have to work on the exterior staining and finishing along with the lining and humidification device and glass. I hope to have it completely finished within the next month or so.

UPDATE: 4/10/08

The humi is coming along now. I have had a few request on how I have done things. For sealing the doors I routed the edge and put weather stripping. The hinges are European Style, and the keep the door shut I have a roller latch. The things I have left to do is line the humi with spanish cedar. I am waiting for a lumber company to mill my boards. I have to also make the drawers and buy the humidification. I am going to put glass on the doors this weekend. I hope to be done in the next couple of weeks as my only time to do things is mainly on the weekends.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is nice looking bud!!!!!!! Great work!!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice start.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Really shaping up--good talent


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Ouch!!!!! I bet that hurt:eeek:


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Making your own Humidor...How cool is that....


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sweetness. Nice work Sam.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet brother. Flint


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice, I can't wait to see the finished product. Wish i had the time and talent to build something so nice.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Lookin' good so far, Sam. Sure it's big enough? he he


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats talent right there it looks great


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I didn't know you was a wood worker Sam. Very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice--are you going to install shelves? Great job--Now you got me thinking--


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a very nice piece of furniture you've built. Will be perfect for lots of box storage once you get it lined an humidified. Nice job!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

You've got skills man.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> Very nice--are you going to install shelves? Great job--Now you got me thinking--


Of course. I have to start making those in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Hurry up already man! JK


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Really Nice work. That'll be a hell of a humi when you get her all done.
Very Nice!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

dang Cypress, jack of ALL trades, huh?


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. Sweet humi. 

What thickness Spanish Cedar will you line it with - sheets, 1/8 inch, 1/4 inch?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow you have a gift. nice work


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

that is sweet!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Of course. I have to start making those in the next couple of weeks.


Thought you would --this will be a very nice Humi when your completed--I can't wait for the opportunity to build one and probably will in the near future---I will probably use your idea and add maybe a drawer the full length of the top--just to be different---PeacE!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work!! That will look really nice when it is all done!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I wish I had your skills.
Can't wait to see the finished cabinet!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

looks really nice. can't wait to see it when its finished


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice work Sam.... I am still on the look out for my pink humi.  Anyhow, it looks great so far. When its done we will have to have a party. lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet looking Humi there.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

keep us posted its coming out amazing


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

also how much has it cost you so far?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

jitzy said:


> also how much has it cost you so far?


1.5 sheets of oak plywood $60
3 10ft 1x3 of oak $30
2 European Hinges $15
2 Roller closer $5
65 sq ft of spanish cedar 300 (I only need 30 for the lining but I want to make drawers out of it so I hope I have enough)
Weather stripping $5

Clear coat and stain I had. Glass my dad had and he will cut it for me this weekend.

Need to buy: 
2 Humidifiers $150

hundreds and maybe thousands of dollars of cigars I need to buy I need to fill it up


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That thing is sweet! Are you going to mount it on a wall like a cabinet? Because that would be pretty clutch...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> That thing is sweet! Are you going to mount it on a wall like a cabinet? Because that would be pretty clutch...


Its actually on wheels. I was going to have it built in to the wall but then I would be upset if I ever had to move.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Its actually on wheels. *I was going to have it built in to the wall but then I would be upset if I ever had to move*.


Good point...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Gret work Sam! After yours finished, you starts mine? :lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Coming along really nice Sam--I like the look very much--plenty of room.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Very, very nice work.. 

You and William Wyko should start a business!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

all starting to come together


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Someday I hope to do the same. You're my inspiration to get going on the project. Thanks.


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very, Very nice humi. Did you make this from a drawing or just a plan in your head. Great job.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

RonJ51 said:


> Very, Very nice humi. Did you make this from a drawing or just a plan in your head. Great job.


Both. It always starts off as an idea on paper. As you build you soon find your initial designs get better when your project comes along.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

How much you want for that thang Sam?? JK, I like how its turning out.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

aljrka said:


> How much you want for that thang Sam?? JK, I like how its turning out.


Where's pics of your new humi, Al?


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Where's pics of your new humi, Al?


Troy, my wife has them in her D40 camera and I'm not messing with that damn thing. Too many gidgets and gadgets for me to mess with. I'll more than likely put some pics up next week. I had to cancel my trip to Dubai because my folks are coming into town next week. I plan on taking more pics when they arrive. Be on the lookout next Monday or so. I did turn out stunning though I must add.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

nice where did u get the span cedar for the lining been looking myself


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy said:


> nice where did u get the span cedar for the lining been looking myself


I got the spanish cedar at www.internetlumber.com But be warned though, the planks are strait from the mill and are not finished product. Lucky I have a edge and surface plainer the square up all the boards.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats looks really cool. Wish I had the skills.


----------

